# is this "Normal"?



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Okay, Tillie is nearly 16 months and her coat is growing out great from when she was shaved down in March. BUT the past week I am getting out what seems like a LOT of hair, I bumped her combing up to twice a day and am getting this much hair at each combing! Is this normal? Is this like a mini-blowing coat? Thankfully the matts aren't TOO bad, not like the to the skin 'gum in the coat' kind and we are done with grooming in about 15 minutes (twice a day).
I'm just wondering how much hair coming out is normal??
I keep wondering when, IF I will ever be able to comb her 3-4 times a WEEK like a lot of the havs here on the forum...? I have always had to comb her everyday... could this be because she is mostly cottony??

the thing next to the hairball is just a 'baby proof' outlet cover, it's all I could find nearby to compare the size of the hairball! LOL


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I get more than that daily with Lizzie-but she is in full coat. I think that is a normal amount of hair.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Tammy, I think we went through about three different episodes of blowing coat, the last two nothing like the first one, but a definite increase in matting and the amount of hair removed when he was groomed. The age sounds about right for one of our times. Then we went through more matting and loss of hair after wild little brother came to live and tore up Augie's hair. He doesn't have nearly the hair he once did. Finn would just latch on with his teeth, nasty little stinker.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes I get about the same amount out of Nellie every time I brush,which is most days,and she is nearly 17 months.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes that is normal. Just last night I thought I wished I had saved all the hair Ive gotten off the sisters to show everyone the huge pile. You want to get that out because if you don't it will be one huge mat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> Okay, Tillie is nearly 16 months and her coat is growing out great from when she was shaved down in March. BUT the past week I am getting out what seems like a LOT of hair, I bumped her combing up to twice a day and am getting this much hair at each combing! Is this normal? Is this like a mini-blowing coat? Thankfully the matts aren't TOO bad, not like the to the skin 'gum in the coat' kind and we are done with grooming in about 15 minutes (twice a day).
> I'm just wondering how much hair coming out is normal??
> I keep wondering when, IF I will ever be able to comb her 3-4 times a WEEK like a lot of the havs here on the forum...? I have always had to comb her everyday... could this be because she is mostly cottony??
> 
> the thing next to the hairball is just a 'baby proof' outlet cover, it's all I could find nearby to compare the size of the hairball! LOL


Kodi had a second, smaller "blow" around 16 months, then a third REALLY light one (but more than every day grooming) about 6 months after that. It's not uncommon for them to do it more than once, though the susequent ones are RARELY as bad as the first.

Kodi is 2 years and 5 months, and I still comb him out ALMOST every day. The difference isn't how often I groom him, but how long it takes. Now that he's not blowing coat, it doesn't take more than 10 minutes or so to thoroughly comb him out as long as he's reasonably clean. I really don't mind spending that amount of time on him daily.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

okay, good, sounds like this is normal... thanks for the reassurance!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Tammy, this is what I got out of Lizzie's coat today. I combed her for about 15 minutes. I still need to work on her bottom a bit and I did not comb her chest. She was getting tired of the process. I comb her out every day. The only day I don't comb her is the day after her bath. I get all the mats out when she is wet and conditioned and figure she could use a break!http://www.havaneseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38144&stc=1&d=1317217349


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

okay, then I won't be concerned at all if that's what you get out of Lizzie everyday! LOL
so much for "non-shedding", huh? :suspicious:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

LOL...here's Whimsy's contribution for the day! I brush her thoroughly once a day for about 15 to 20 min. I very hardly ever find many of her hairs around the house. My daughter has 2 black labs....now were talking big time shedding!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow. Whimsy wins 'least shed'!! (so far!) LOL

:first: :clap2:

wow, that is AWESOME... how old is she Evelyn? Lynne, how old is Lizzie?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

and I think it is HILARIOUS that you all used the safety outlet covers to compare also! ha ha ha awesome! :thumb:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Tammy..I don't know why I still have those in my outlets ...my grandchildren are certainly old enough now not to stick things in them! LOL
Whimsy just turned 1 1/2 years old. Knock on wood..she hasn't had any problems with matts. I think I got away with just a few small tangles or what I would call 'snarls' every once in a while. I consider myself lucky after some of the horror stories I have heard on here about blowing coat.( I probably just jinxed myself now) She is in full coat.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Yea, but my safety cover does not seem to placed the same as yours or Evelyn's! My youngest is 11 and for some reason there was still one in my dining room. Guess I will keep it for our little contests.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha, good idea Lynne! my youngest is 6!  sure wish we lived closer to each other!

Evelyn you are certainly blessed!! Tillie is a couple months shy of a yr and a 1/2 and I feel like I have battled her hair nearly her whole life... well except for when I gave up and shaved her down! LOL Do you mind me asking who her breeder is?


----------



## JMGracie (Mar 30, 2011)

How often do they blow their coat? Gracie is 11 months now, and we're going through what seems like the second major knot-fest. Is it spring/fall, or is it dependent on when they're cut, or just a puppy thing?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Tammy..Whimsy came from a breeder in Illinois by the name of Havadans Havanese. 
I'm surprise we haven't seen more posts with pictures of dog hair and outlet covers in them LOL!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome, thanks! I'm totally going to check her out, assuming she has a website of course! LOL  I wonder if all her dogs are such low maitnence with thier coats?
I didn't realize she was so young!! she's only a few months older than Tillie! 

Ha ha seriously, maybe we are the only ones who HAVE outlet covers?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I collected a bunch of hair tonight and I'm going to add to it daily and show you guys how much hair comes off Zoey in a weeks time! I think my object will be a watermellonound:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha K looking forward to it Suzy! can you post a pic of the DAYS worth of hair also so we can all compare to what has already been posted!!?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I missed your question about Lizzie's age. She will be 18 months end of September.

Suzi-you are too funny!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I have to try and hide Brody's hair as I pull it from the comb or brush because he tries to eat it!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, Tillie does that TOO! silly dogs! YUCK!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I finally got a picture of the hair pile left after combing out Brody before his bath. I sure hope this much doesn't come out after I have to comb him out again. Poor boy. It seems like less in the picture than it looked like in person though.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks normal to me. It maybe another "Blowing Coat" session. Is the hair changing to a coarser texture. If you want a easy winter for grooming, I would suggest you do a clipper cut. It is going to be a good winter for me and the boys!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> ha ha ha K looking forward to it Suzy! can you post a pic of the DAYS worth of hair also so we can all compare to what has already been posted!!?


 I didn't see your request until now but I did take a picture friday. I have my weeks bag but left my camera at my sisters. PS I don't have a outlet cover


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

that looks about right Suzi! That's just 1 day, right?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> that looks about right Suzi! That's just 1 day, right?


 Yes just one day. I gave Zoe a bath this morning and the hair was about half what the last picture was I think she is at the tail end of the dreaded blowing coat YEA!
I felt so bad because a whisker came out while I was combing her beard. Has that ever happened to you? I thought it looked like fishing line. I wounder if that hurt? Do they grow back?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, yes, I've gotten a whisker before! doesn't seem to phase Tillie! I would imagine they grow back!
with us, it seems like we go through worse patches of blowing coat, then it calms down, then it comes back... I wanna know who came up with the whole' Havanese don't shed' thing!? LOL they shed, it just doesn't come OUT like with other dogs!!


----------

